# HTML CODE EINER SITE AUSLESEN



## Rj (19. Okt 2004)

Hi, ich möchten den html code einer webseite auslesen und in einen String schreiben, sprich ich geb den url und ich bekomm den html code, habt ihr da etwas hilfreichen code für mich! Danke im voraus !


----------



## bygones (19. Okt 2004)

schau dir die Klasse URL an - besonders die Methode openStream - dadurch kannst du bekommst du einen Stream, den du dann auslesen kannst


----------



## akira (19. Okt 2004)

Oder Du benutzt einen HTTPClient:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------

